# BOSI Pipe Review- Pipe Nirvana



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Acquired an estate BOSI volcano shape pipe on Ebay recently. I have smoked it twice. The first time was with Old Dublin and it was not particuarly special.

Today, I experienced pipe nirvana for the first time as I sat out on the deck and smoked a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced that lasted close to 1 1/2 hours. It was my best smoke ever. I attribute it to the pipe as I have smoked the same tobacco in other pipes without the same effect. 

The grain on the volcano shaped pipe is beautiful. The photo does not do it justice. I also like the pearly round inlay in the stem. The draw is effortless. I only had to use 4 matches, including the initial charring light to smoke the entire bowl to the bottom. It is one of my larger pipes, measuring about 5 3/4" long by 1 3/4" high by 1 3/4" in diameter at its widest point The pipe smoked very cool. 
This pipe is awesome. 
Here is a photo of the pipe:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

he makes some nice pipes, from what i'm told and seen with my eyes - although i haven't smoked one myself. 
not a fan of his updated website, though.

he made IPC's first forum pipe, too. a nice little pot shape w/ saddle bit.


----------

